# California Drivers - "Under Four, Simply Ignore"



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

California Drivers - "Under Four ($4), Simply Ignore". Uber must raise rates for base fares and this will help make that happen.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Could be a 15 minute trip for $2.80 with the pick up time, wait times and multiple destinations too.

Uber could also change their booking fee for short rides.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Now you guys see how cool diamond is.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Now you guys see how cool diamond is.


Yes, it is a cool feature, but for those that do this part time, I am quite sure it is difficult to reach diamond status.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> Yes, it is a cool feature, but for those that do this part time, I am quite sure it is difficult to reach diamond status.


We should ALL go on strike until the rideshare companies tell us the destiination up front.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> California Drivers - "Under Four ($4), Simply Ignore". Uber must raise rates for base fares and this will help make that happen.


My car doesnt move for anything under $10. Why would people still move for a $4 trip. That's only a buck more than min fare.

If you ask a stranger on the street to go spend 15 to 20 minutes to drive someone in their personal car and they will get $3 they would laugh in your face. Even if it was $4 they would still laugh.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I have never had an under $4 fare. 🤔


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I’ve been driving Uber since 2013. I started in Los Angeles and since that time the minimum fare has gone from $10 to 7.50 to 5 dollars to $2.50. The reason passengers don’t get picked up on short rides is entirely Uber’s fault. this isn’t how it used to be. it’s not the drivers fault for wanting to make money and not provide a free public service which is what drivers are doing when they drive a cost. Uber is going to have to course correct and create a fair platform for everyone.

When you encounter someone complaining about how they don’t get billed up front anymore explain to them that Uber was machine learning and using price elasticity to charge more for fares than they really should have. passengers are getting billed for the actual trip instead of a generous amount Uber games on them.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Years ago a friend was going into the service, so we, his buddies, tried to get him "serviced" before he left for overseas. We located a lady of the evening, and asked her if $50 would be enough. Deeply insulted, and in a high-pitched voice from the hood she replied: "I wouldn't take of my clooooothes for $50!".

We could have a modified version of that mantra: "*I won't put my car in gear for less than $5*!".


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> Yes, it is a cool feature, but for those that do this part time, I am quite sure it is difficult to reach diamond status.


Don't need Diamond to see trip info.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> We should ALL go on strike until the rideshare companies tell us the destiination up front.


Have fun. If you do it in Georgia, be sure to let me know. LOVE ♥ those strike surges.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Years ago a friend was going into the service, so we, his buddies, tried to get him "serviced" before he left for overseas. We located a lady of the evening, and asked her if $50 would be enough. Deeply insulted, and in a high-pitched voice from the hood she replied: "I wouldn't take of my clooooothes for $50!".
> 
> We could have a modified version of that mantra: "*I won't put my car in gear for less than $5*!".


She doesn't have to take her clothes off to "service".... For $50 I don't think I would want her clothes off.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

If it’s lower than $10 it’s still pretend.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I can't believe that this is an hour and 40 minute video. All of the information was conveyed in the first 2 minutes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I have never had an under $4 fare. &#129300;


I never had under 4 in bay area. But if you ever end up in Tracy beware! I got a $2.xx fare.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

LOL.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

JuanMoreTime said:


> I can't believe that this is an hour and 40 minute video. All of the information was conveyed in the first 2 minutes.


I agree he can get repetitive.


----------



## LastinLine (Feb 23, 2019)

Don't swim in pools said:


> That's only a buck more than min fare.


Minimum fare is $3.75 or $4 in SF already so it depends on the market and when you partnered with Uber.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> But if you ever end up in Tracy beware! I got a $2.xx fare.


The thing Tracy used to be famous for was the manure smell that hit you when you went over the Altamont. I'm guessing the rides out there are suburban teenyboppers on mommy's account.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The thing Tracy used to be famous for was the manure smell that hit you when you went over the Altamont. I'm guessing the rides out there are suburban teenyboppers on mommy's account.


Used to? That dam cow smell gets me everytime &#129314;

I've done trips in tracy 3 different days and maybe a total of 20 rides. Almost all have been men. Coming from work, grocery, eating.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> California Drivers - "Under Four ($4), Simply Ignore". Uber must raise rates for base fares and this will help make that happen.


$4 for a mile isn't all that bad, if there's no traffic. I'd do it given certain circumstances.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

JuanMoreTime said:


> I can't believe that this is an hour and 40 minute video. All of the information was conveyed in the first 2 minutes.





JuanMoreTime said:


> I can't believe that this is an hour and 40 minute video. All of the information was conveyed in the first 2 minutes.


Even YouTubers long haul, gotta max out those as impressions.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

UBER is not going to raise min fare , They should lower their commission to 10% on min fare.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> California Drivers - "Under Four ($4), Simply Ignore". Uber must raise rates for base fares and this will help make that happen.


No one will do it, you can't make a addict quit drugs. Uber Bait and Switch's driver's all the time then takes it away once they get their desired outcome. All the junkies then come out in support of Uber, I quit and will never go back. Dara knows how manipulate his crews of junkies. Give them the Multiplier the Destination then Surge support prop 22 junkies the you get the middle finger and "poof" it's gone. Then it's quest bonus and everyone is back to where Dara had you before prop 22.....SUCKERS.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> We should ALL go on strike until the rideshare companies tell us the destiination up front.


Why don't all the drivers just turn off the Uber app and drive Lyft only? You got to cause pain to your slave master if you want to affect change. 
*
#UberBoycottLyftOnly*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> and drive Lyft only


no destination on Lyft either. Plus, ain't they like just a follower to Uber? Never understood why so many automatically drive for both.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

My App doesn't show the estimated earnings and I have ended up getting less than $4 many times w/ no tip. Not worth my time!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

haji said:


> UBER is not going to raise min fare , They should lower their commission to 10% on min fare.


Does Uber take take the booking fee from the fare? In the Toronto market, they take the entire $2.75 booking fee that the pax pays. So, on a low fare the take by uber is 50-60%. Just crazy greedy.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Gimme ten just to begin

depends on how far p/u is & how long ride is

after previously having multiplier i just cant force myself out for less than twenty & thats not plenty


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> California Drivers - "Under Four ($4), Simply Ignore". Uber must raise rates for base fares and this will help make that happen.


Why does this even need to be said? Who on earth accepts $3 pings?!?


----------

